# clutch Torque?



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys what's the torque for the clutch primary bold and secondary nut again?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

69 ft/lbs and not a toe/oz more!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep 69 ft lbs.

Anyone else noticed the 08 manual actually says 68 ft lbs. Not that i figure it matters.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

so it does.. good eye. im mr 68 from now on


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok so maybe a dumb question, the wrench i'm using has a dial that goes up to 14 instead of 0-9. how do i know where 68 is?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ I'm lost now. Does you wrench not measure in ft lbs?

I just set my wrench on 68 ft lbs and get after it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mkg is meter/kg

set it to 9.71 that = 68

actually 9.7142857142857142857142857142857 Mkg = 68 ft/lbs exactly.

to covert, Ft/lbs to Mkg = Ft/lbs / 7


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what happens if its to tight anything in particular or is it just not good for it?


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

That was actually ft lbs the guys at Orielley's said to go up to 70 then let the line in the middle match up to 14.... he didn't sound like he knew alot of what was going on really.....I think there was a guy in the background helpin him out though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if it's too tight, the fins will rub the casing right behind it. if not mistaken, there's a thin oil tube that runs right behind it. you can grind right into it..


based on the question posed in this thread, I've made this chart.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=torque_conversion
It can be accessed like all the rest of our literature, articles and such via the Reference Library module on the main page, or the quick links menu above.



thanks, MeanGreen198 for the inspiration


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Eh, i do what i can.... lol Thanks for the chart! it will be a big help to us!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea thanks, will definitely be helpful


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

MeanGreen198 said:


> That was actually ft lbs the guys at Orielley's said to go up to 70 then let the line in the middle match up to 14.... he didn't sound like he knew alot of what was going on really.....I think there was a guy in the background helpin him out though.


 Im still lost on your torque wrench. 14??????? I don't know of any torque wrench that can do less then 20 lbs unless its the old needle one or a inch pound one.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Meangreen, did you rent the torque wrench from Oriellys? I'd like to see a pic of it just so i could understand what your talking about.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Steve,I like the chart. I usually use a on line converter but now we got most of it with the click of a button.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It was easy excel did all the work.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> Im still lost on your torque wrench. 14??????? I don't know of any torque wrench that can do less then 20 lbs unless its the old needle one or a inch pound one.



Mine is 10-150.... 

and I belive they have figured out that his is metric (mkg)


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Meangreen, did you rent the torque wrench from Oriellys? I'd like to see a pic of it just so i could understand what your talking about.


 
Yes i did rent it from them and i'm sorry but i've already returned it so no pic. I left it on the setting i used and showed one of the guys there that checked it back in for me. He said that it looked right to him too so i don't know if anyone of them knows how to use it.....:thinking:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Im still lost on your torque wrench. 14??????? I don't know of any torque wrench that can do less then 20 lbs unless its the old needle one or a inch pound one.


It wasn't that the wrench would go down to 14 but that the dial you rotated with the handle went from 0-14.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

MeanGreen198 said:


> It wasn't that the wrench would go down to 14 but that the dial you rotated with the handle went from 0-14.


so it went up to 100 ft/lbs


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> so it went up to 100 ft/lbs


If i read it correctly it did


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it did, 14 Mkg = 98.8987989895 ft/lbs


----------

